# Compact CDP II pic?



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

There is not a CDP in compact anywhere in my town to look at. Can someone please post a pic of one with something common in the pic so I can scale it? I have handled the ultra at a local store, but want to see how much bigger the compact is. Dimensions on the Kimber site really dont work for me- I want to see it next to something I can judge by. If anybody has a pic of both side by side that would be awesome!

TIA !


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The barrel and slide are 1" longer than the Ultra, all the other dimensions are the same.


----------

